# Our america



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

Lincoln wrote in 1864: I see a crisis in the near future, that unnerves me and causes me to tremble for the safety of my country. As a result of the war, corporations in high places will follow, and the moneypower of the country will endeavor to prolong its reign by working upon the prejudices of the people until all wealth is aggregated in a few hands and the republic is destroyed. Another quote : The great issue of our time is not taxes, a balanced budget, social security, or medicare. These are all elaborate red herrings.The great issue that confronts us is this: Is America to be ruled by all of us and for all of us_ or has the american government become a government of, by, and for, a relative few. Just thought i would share these. The powers that be know how complacent we are, and how powerless we feel. They numb us with their bull****, and just flat wear us out with their rules, taxes and lies. Worse thing is they make us fund our own subjegation and their mistakes. If we the people don,t get to the streets in every town and city in this country, then it is over and they know it. What say you All?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I try not to get too into politics, otherwise I would never stop


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I voted for Ron Paul in the last Presidential primary.
I also voted Libertarian every previous election since 96.

To bad there isn't another Reagan. 
Sarah Palin doesn't even know what news paper she reads.

When I was at Thanksgiving dinner at my sisters. My college freshman niece said she would be O.k. with Socialism. They are getting brain washed in college. The professors are all wards of the State. They are propagating more dependency on the government as a result of their influence and control over the students.

That is really sick.

Tycoon


----------



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

this sh*t will pass, this country kicks ass. :thumbup:


----------



## zootallures (Feb 10, 2010)

*Nwo*

President Lincoln was right on the money (literally) ! Give this a watch,be patient first few minutes are a speech on blank screen.After that you won't be able to look at TV,news,politics,ect.... the same way ever again.I am a pretty harsh critic but,the pieces all seem to fit and the proof is out there if one cares to research it.(as shown in "The Corporation")Seems we are in the final stages of the NWO.
*[URL]http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/*
[/URL]

If you finish watching this and need more "proof" The Corporation is a must see also 
*http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=FA50FBC214A6CE87*

I do not agree with everything in these documentaries but,the pieces all seem to fit.
Why else would a country "seem" to invite millions of illegal aliens past so called secured borders and hand them driver's license,health care,ect... when in other countries this happens:

Let me see if I got this right.....

IF YOU CROSS THE NORTH KOREAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET 12 YEARS HARD LABOR.

IF YOU CROSS THE IRANIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU ARE DETAINED INDEFINITELY.

IF YOU CROSS THE AFGHAN BORDER ILLEGALLY, YOU GET SHOT.

IF YOU CROSS THE SAUDI ARABIAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE JAILED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CHINESE BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU MAY NEVER BE HEARD FROM AGAIN.

IF YOU CROSS THE VENEZUELAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE BRANDED A SPY AND YOUR FATE WILL BE SEALED.

IF YOU CROSS THE CUBAN BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU WILL BE THROWN INTO POLITICAL PRISON TO ROT.

IF YOU CROSS THE U.S. BORDER ILLEGALLY YOU GET:
1 - A JOB,
2 - A DRIVERS LICENSE,
3 - SOCIAL SECURITY CARD,
4 - WELFARE,
5 - FOOD STAMPS,
6 - CREDIT CARDS,
7 - SUBSIDIZED RENT OR A LOAN TO BUY A HOUSE,
8 - FREE EDUCATION,
9 - FREE HEALTH CARE,
10 - A LOBBYIST IN WASHINGTON
11 - MILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF PUBLIC DOCUMENTS PRINTED IN YOUR LANGUAGE
12 - AND THE RIGHT TO CARRY YOUR COUNTRY'S FLAG WHILE YOU PROTEST THAT YOU DON'T GET ENOUGH RESPECT

Did I get it right? 
Zoot
​


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

sounds like you hit the nail on the head


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Thanks Zoot*

Watched the movies and all. I was aware of the big picture and knew alot of this was going. To the extent and for how long, i was a lot naieve.They are just flat laughing at us, they own us and they know it. What is it now, something like 35% of all our taxes collected goes syraight to the federal reserve to pay the interest our government owes on borrowed money. Thats enough money to feed the world, educate and house every american and pretty much do anything in a ten year period. All thats going on and this post got only 5 replys. The world is going to heck, the country is being raped by the banking interests, things are only gonna get worse and, You Guys are fighting over the paper vs mesh topic. They own all the major media, ever wonder why all 3 major networks nightly news is exactly the same. Daaaaa" Banking system created this calamity and our politicial system which is controlled by them did what? First thing was to take care of them with our money, no money is being loaned, no jobs are being created, and the wars continue. We,ll be in Iran soon, and americans are being anestiziesed by the debate over health care. If you all want to be one of the mass of sheep in this country, have at it. Myself i,m going to read and research and get involved. Nuff Said :blink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I save most of my political rants for a couple other sites, but.. 

Yes, the Federal Reserve banksters have been screwing us every minute since 1913, and will continue to do so as long as we let them.

The Sept. 08 meltdown was contrived or at least exaggerated.

Socialism is not okay. But FDR started it with SS, LBJ had Medicare and Medicaid... Both Socialist safety net programs.

It cost $5.7 million per year to fly Pelosi back and forth every week!

Obama is using a SS # that was originally issued to someone born in the 1800's, issued in CT, a state he never lived in.

I have contacted, faxed,written, called and generally made nuisance of myself to just about every official at the federal level and about half st the state level. DC reps will do as they please regardless. Contact your state Senators and Reps.

Be sure that in the 2010 election, you do your own homework on your candidates. Here we have Roy Blunt running for aSenate seat. Finding out he took $95 k from Freddie/Fannie as a Representative.... Will only vote for non-incumbants who pass the 10 conservative values test.

More later....


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

zootallures said:


> President Lincoln was right on the money (literally) ! Give this a watch,be patient first few minutes are a speech on blank screen.After that you won't be able to look at TV,news,politics,ect.... the same way ever again.I am a pretty harsh critic but,the pieces all seem to fit and the proof is out there if one cares to research it.(as shown in "The Corporation")Seems we are in the final stages of the NWO.
> *[URL]http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/*
> [/URL]
> 
> ...


 man man i wish you were my union B.A here in chicago the 
mexican have took all the drywall work i mean all of it , the mexican from the usa are in the cold now to , man a good post :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

zootallures said:


> President Lincoln was right on the money (literally) ! Give this a watch,be patient first few minutes are a speech on blank screen.After that you won't be able to look at TV,news,politics,ect.... the same way ever again.I am a pretty harsh critic but,the pieces all seem to fit and the proof is out there if one cares to research it.(as shown in "The Corporation")Seems we are in the final stages of the NWO.
> *[URL]http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/*
> [/URL]
> 
> ...


 I understand your point, however all the nations you mentioned above are TYRANNIES. We don't need to criminalize and hurt people who cross our border illegally to work. We need to stop it in a reasonable way, we need to reform our immigration. We need to license tradespeople. etc. I am with you on so much of this, but don't get caught up in the "black helicopters" conspiracy theories. Most of these illegals work for (small) construction companies, restaurants and H.O.'s. Nothing to do with giant corporations. Perhaps there should be laws penalizing business owners and hO's that hire these people.
Additionally, non licensed trades (carpentry drywall etc) in the non union sector pay crap wages. A man cannot buy a home, put kids through college and buy a nice new car on $25 hour. Especially with no benefits. Young american kids don't want to put up with the crap of an informal apprenticeship to earn 50,000 or less and get no respect. We have made the trades evil and we have made the trades into a penalty for the uneducated. We pound college and degrees into our kids, even if they don't have the make-up for higher education or white collar work. People no longer respect the trades. It used to be different, back in the day I'm sure an auto mechanic, carpenter, electrician, plumber etc were very respected goals in life.
So why should a kid out of HS shoot for working in the trades? Small business owners in our industry need a quality work force willing to work for less b/c we can't charge more. Enter the illegal. Need I get into the rest ?


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

d-rock, are you a union contractor?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

lnidrywall said:


> d-rock, are you a union contractor?


i'm a union carpenter. my business is not union, however I am striving to become union b/c it's the only way i'll be able to pay a talented workforce what it deserves. I can't charge union scale on non union jobs.

Don't misunderstand me, I'm not saying we all have to go union. I'm just trying to shed light on some reasons why illegal immigrants have been a useful tool for too many contractors, and why kids today talk about the trades in disdain.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I save most of my political rants for a couple other sites, but..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Darren,
I agree with you, and I'm no supporter of Obama or the progressive movement in this country. However, your timeline is off, therefore your theory. SS did not exist in the 1800's, how did someone have a SS # back then ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Issued to a person born in the 1800's..... Who has since died and this number is now being used by Barry.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

When FDR got SSI going, folks had to get a number, some being in their 60's. Making their birthdates back in the 1800's. Barry's grandma worked in an office in HA where she had access to SSN's of the deceased. Barry may have used in excess of 15 different SS #'s, the one being used now was issued out of CT. The 1st three numbers of the SSN tells which state it was issued in. Pm me, I'll send you a couple of links.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

D-rock, yes all tyrannies. But US is fast approaching being a tyranny as well. A tyranny is when the people fear their govt. A republic is when the govt. fears the people. Which are we? Do you fear the IRS? Even if you're totally IRS compliant, these guys can kick down your door and seize everything, without a warrant. Can you say " fourth amendment"?


----------



## zootallures (Feb 10, 2010)

d-rock said:


> I understand your point, however all the nations you mentioned above are TYRANNIES. We don't need to criminalize and hurt people who cross our border illegally to work. We need to stop it in a reasonable way, we need to reform our immigration. We need to license tradespeople. etc. I am with you on so much of this, but don't get caught up in the "black helicopters" conspiracy theories. Most of these illegals work for (small) construction companies, restaurants and H.O.'s. Nothing to do with giant corporations. Perhaps there should be laws penalizing business owners and hO's that hire these people.
> Additionally, non licensed trades (carpentry drywall etc) in the non union sector pay crap wages. A man cannot buy a home, put kids through college and buy a nice new car on $25 hour. Especially with no benefits. Young american kids don't want to put up with the crap of an informal apprenticeship to earn 50,000 or less and get no respect. We have made the trades evil and we have made the trades into a penalty for the uneducated. We pound college and degrees into our kids, even if they don't have the make-up for higher education or white collar work. People no longer respect the trades. It used to be different, back in the day I'm sure an auto mechanic, carpenter, electrician, plumber etc were very respected goals in life.
> So why should a kid out of HS shoot for working in the trades? Small business owners in our industry need a quality work force willing to work for less b/c we can't charge more. Enter the illegal. Need I get into the rest ?[/quote
> 
> Illegal..............does NOT pay taxes,of course they work cheaper. No one seems to mention this ever


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

d-rock, why aren't you working union?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

lnidrywall said:


> d-rock, why aren't you working union?


i left an excellent union job to start my own business.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Issued to a person born in the 1800's..... Who has since died and this number is now being used by Barry.


darren
the idea is tempting to me. the dark side of me wants to see hussein as some planted manchurian candidate. however, the logical side of me disagrees. i do believe whole heartedly, that he is an out and out communist, and radical progressive.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

my dad was a carpenter, so when i came out of high school. i went to work as a taper , thing's were good back in the 70's -90's ,now my kid's look at me like a bomb, because i am at home and not at work ,i got in to the union because it had my back , i ??? , so now i am 53 no job for 13mo now ,i still have 6year's left on my house , we make 38.00 dollar ahour here in chicago ,but can't get a job , some guy's are working for 5.00 dollar a sheet here,< no names> but they are !! i am:icon_sad::icon_sad:


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

d-rock said:


> darren
> the idea is tempting to me. the dark side of me wants to see hussein as some planted manchurian candidate. however, the logical side of me disagrees. i do believe whole heartedly, that he is an out and out communist, and radical progressive.



Drock,

That is reasonable. However Darrens info is interesting.

WGN aired a short segment last night . The IRS is offering up to 15 % commisison to parties that turn in suspected tax cheats.

It sounds a lot like what my relatives experienced back in the old DDR ( former East Germany) . Or this is a start to that communist style, keep an eye on your friends for the sake of big brother.

Tycoon


----------



## WhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2010)

I try to not talk politics but sometimes you just got to. My Canadian leaders delivered the throne speech today and tomorrow the budget. They are proposing to change the words of the Canadian national anthem. Enough said on politics.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

d-rock said:


> Most of these illegals work for (small) construction companies, restaurants and H.O.'s. Nothing to do with giant corporations. Perhaps there should be laws penalizing business owners and hO's that hire these people.
> 
> Do you believe this, illegals work for large comnpanies as well as small when they are used by a small contractor working for a large construction company do you think they ask if all thier workers are legal. Its time to wake up America. The first RFID implantation has been accomplished who is next. Maybe you are when you go to get your next shot or blood taken.
> 
> ...


----------



## miket (Jan 29, 2010)

zootallures said:


> President Lincoln was right on the money (literally) ! Give this a watch,be patient first few minutes are a speech on blank screen.After that you won't be able to look at TV,news,politics,ect.... the same way ever again.I am a pretty harsh critic but,the pieces all seem to fit and the proof is out there if one cares to research it.(as shown in "The Corporation")Seems we are in the final stages of the NWO.
> *[URL]http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/*
> [/URL]
> 
> ...


Why would i bother crossing the border of any of those countries illegally when i can easily get in with a visa? With the probably exception of north korea. To get to cuba i would have to go to canada mexico dominican republic or other country first.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

Miket, Quit huffing that laquer and pay attention. Read the post click on the Link, learn something and contribute.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Why Team Obama thrives on creating crises

Posted: March 17, 2010
1:00 am Eastern

© 2010 WorldNetDaily 

The Obama administration's primary mode of governance is literally to create crises where none actually exist. As I have explained previously, "Big Lies" transform people and entire societies, and the most powerful form of "Big Lie," at least when it comes to government, is the _manufactured crisis._ 
Before we turn our 10,000-watt spotlight on the outrageous turmoil Obama and company have promoted in America, let's take a few moments to understand what a manufactured crisis really amounts to. 
As I explain in my new book "How Evil Works," anyone even superficially familiar with the history of the political left has heard references to the strategy of creating crises as a means of transforming society. You've probably heard of the "Hegelian dialectic," a key Marxist technique whereby an idea ("We need more gun-control laws!") generates its opposite ("No, we don't need more gun laws, we just need tougher sentencing of criminals!") which leads to a reconciliation of opposites, or synthesis ("OK, we'll compromise by passing new gun-control laws, but watering them down somewhat"). 
Likewise, maybe you've heard of the "Cloward-Piven Strategy" – inspired by leftwing radical organizer Saul Alinsky, whose methods Barack Obama adopted – which openly advocates the _creation of crises_ to destroy capitalist society. This is how socialist progress is achieved "peacefully" – through conflict or crisis – and always in the direction of greater socialism. 
The problem is, this "crisis-creation" talk just sounds so crazy, so foreign to us, that it's hard to believe our fellow human beings, no matter how confused or deluded, could actually engage in such a practice. But it's not only true, it's actually a common part of everyday life. 
_Find out why Sean Hannity says of David Kupelian's latest blockbuster "How Evil Works": "This is a powerful book ... I couldn't put it down." Order your autographed copy today from WND's Superstore!_ 
Consider this nonpolitical example and note how it illustrates the power of a crisis to mold people to the deceiver's will: in one child-abduction case, a little girl was approached after school by a man she didn't know. He claimed her house was burning down, that her parents were busy putting out the fire, and that he was a friend of the parents who had asked him to pick up their daughter and take her to them. The crisis – and the emotional upset the girl experienced over the thought of her house being on fire and her parents in danger – drowned out her normal caution about getting into a car with a stranger. You guessed it: the stranger was a predator who had concocted the lie for the sole purpose of upsetting and thereby tricking the girl into going with him so he could brutalize and murder her. (This "classic" child-predator technique was recounted in the film "Changeling" starring Angelina Jolie, a true story in which the serial child murderer enticed youngsters into his car using this exact "your-house-is-on-fire" ruse.) 
Tragic as this scenario is, it makes an important point: a crisis throws us off our guard, upsets us and inclines us to make decisions and accept "solutions" we normally would reject. 
Politically, the strategy is to create a crisis, or exploit a real one, by throwing people into a mode where they can be redirected toward a predetermined "solution" – whether it's imposing "carbon penalties" on businesses in response to fears of global warming or draconian gun-control laws in response to a rash of school shootings. We're talking about solutions that people would normally reject, but now in a crisis _accept,_ and as a result establish a new baseline of what is _normal_ – which becomes the starting point for pushing the nation still further leftward in response to the next "crisis." 
Before we get into the current, specific crop of manufactured crises Team Obama is using to transform America, let's survey a few old chestnuts, just to demonstrate how ubiquitous fake crises are. They're everywhere around us: 

Small towns and cities across America pull a certain stunt with depressing regularity around election time. They claim that if taxpayers don't vote in favor of a new tax levy, they'll be forced to eliminate or drastically cut back police and fire protection – two of the few services the people actually _want_ from their government. I once lived in a town where the city council and city manager decided the way to force voters to approve their new tax levy would be to threaten to completely eliminate police protection within the city limits between midnight and 8 a.m. No joke. This was a crisis of their own creation and for their own obvious purposes. After all, the city council members and their budget committee could have reprioritized their budget to cut back on street sweeping, park maintenance, library hours, raises and benefits for city employees, or other things less crucial to the public safety and welfare, and gotten by on the existing tax base without leaving the citizens vulnerable to criminals every night. As I said, this is a common tactic in cities and towns up and down the turnpike. _(Column continues below)_



The radical environmental movement's primary modus operandi – from top to bottom – is the creation of crises where none exist. The "spotted owl" crisis in my home state of Oregon is a great example. Environmentalists claimed the northern spotted owl was dying out because of commercial logging of old-growth forests where the birds nested. So in 1991 a compliant judge halted logging in Oregon's national forests, causing the loss of about 30,000 jobs, an 80 percent reduction in timber harvesting, a consequent decrease in the supply of lumber and sky-high prices. I remember – I was there. However, it wasn't owls that environmentalists were in love with; they were in love with stopping loggers from harvesting any trees in Oregon's old-growth forests. The owls just provided the needed "crisis." Oh, here's the rest of the story. Long after Oregon's timber-based economy was decimated by the court-ordered logging ban, the northern-spotted-owl population inexplicably continued to decline. Surprise! New research showed logging in old-growth forests wasn't the problem at all. The real problem, it turned out, was competition from another larger and more aggressive species of owl that liked the same habitat and food as the spotted owl. 
The truth is, ever since "socialism" lost its luster as the salvation of mankind (because it has never actually worked as promised anywhere), the [COLOR=blue !important]environmental movement[/COLOR] has become one of the most powerful, modern battering rams of the left for advancing the same socialist agenda. 
Another legacy of phony environmental crises is our fear of nuclear power. In truth, nuclear energy is clean, homegrown and abundant, and its safety record is extremely good. Many other nations – including France, Russia and Japan – have long taken advantage of this amazing power source. But irrational fear, in response to an environmentalist-created "crisis" mentality, has gripped the American consciousness for decades and contributed greatly to our dangerous national dependence on foreign energy sources.
The "Fairness Doctrine" is a freedom-destroying solution to a crisis that doesn't exist. With the exception of talk radio and certain online and cable [COLOR=blue !important]TV news[/COLOR] offerings, virtually the entire news-media establishment is overwhelmingly left-of-center. Yet some congressmen and senators claim there's an unfair _conservative_ bias in the media (talk radio) that demands "balance" by legally forcing radio stations to provide air time to "opposing views" – that is, to the left-leaning views that utterly dominate the rest of the information media.
Charges of rampant anti-Muslim bigotry and hate-crimes in the U.S., leveled by groups like the Council on American-Islamic Relations and the ACLU, constitute a totally fake crisis. Actually, Americans have demonstrated extraordinary restraint and magnanimity toward Muslims since the September 11 terror attacks and the subsequent revelations of widespread Islamist antipathy toward America. In fact, according to the FBI's own statistics, in the five years following 9/11, anti-Islamic hate crimes in the U.S. _decreased_ by 68 percent!
We could go on and on – fake crises are everywhere. As I said, _crisis_ is the central operating principle of the Obama presidency, which is always telling us, in effect, "your house is on fire, so come with me." Everything is a crisis, an emergency, and has to be fixed _right now_ – all for the purpose of vastly increasing government power and control over citizens' wealth, behavior, their very lives.


----------



## miket (Jan 29, 2010)

Quality1st said:


> Miket, Quit huffing that laquer and pay attention. Read the post click on the Link, learn something and contribute.


I dont worry so much about how we treat illegal border crossers so much as the fact that we let so many of them get across our borders illegally in the first place. That is the real problem that needs to be solved. Many of those countries you listed do a better job of protecting their borders.


----------



## miket (Jan 29, 2010)

Quality1st said:


> Lincoln wrote in 1864: I see a crisis in the near future, that unnerves me and causes me to tremble for the safety of my country. As a result of the war, corporations in high places will follow, and the moneypower of the country will endeavor to prolong its reign by working upon the prejudices of the people until all wealth is aggregated in a few hands and the republic is destroyed. Another quote : The great issue of our time is not taxes, a balanced budget, social security, or medicare. These are all elaborate red herrings.The great issue that confronts us is this: Is America to be ruled by all of us and for all of us_ or has the american government become a government of, by, and for, a relative few. Just thought i would share these. The powers that be know how complacent we are, and how powerless we feel. They numb us with their bull****, and just flat wear us out with their rules, taxes and lies. Worse thing is they make us fund our own subjegation and their mistakes. If we the people don,t get to the streets in every town and city in this country, then it is over and they know it. What say you All?


 

Abraham Lincoln was right, they did just that. I hope were never stupid enough to repeat the gilded age.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Last week on Bret Baier's interview, Barry said "I don't concern myself with the rules of the House and Senate..."

Doesn't that just about say it all? The rule of law does not apply to him. He does not care what you or I have to say. Coercion, bribery, politics as usual. And now an additional 3.9% tax on your interest/investment income in this HC bill. And Socialize student loans and give the North Dakota bank over to the Feds.

Folks, this is that "total transformation" he promised. Transformation into a complete Communist State, run by the Banksters and powers that be.

Go google "amero" and get back to me. However bad you think it is or could get, it is soooo much worse.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

hey all, new here.. way to make my first post i usually post on contractor talk, anyway... politics and american business ethics irritate me to no end in their current state... i cant begin to wrap my mind around it and why things are the way they are so instead of looking at the bigger picture, which overwhelms me, i look at the smaller local picture.. 

from my perspective the illegal issue isn't going away.. just as it didn't over a hundred years ago with the influx of irish, italian, polish, russian immigrants. same thing happened then, people like us protested. they endured their 30 or so years of harrasment then assimilated. the illegals are going to continue crossing our boarders and continue working for cheap. that is until we start forcing them to work according to the same standards we do i.e. pay for work comp, insurance, license, pay rent/mortgage and taxes in our country. until then, we start bringing greedy business owners to task who hire these guys because afterall, they are the ones to blame..


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Most European immigrants had to pay a broker and and enter through Ellis Island or another legal port of entry. Some first entered Canada and then slipped into the U.S.

My Ancestors came here for opportunity. They were rugged individualists. 

The HC bill passed last night. Now worthless video game playing punks can stay on their parents coverage until 26. What is the incentive for them to get out and work.
Just let Ma and Pa foot the bills for 8 years longer and then let the Nanny State take over after that. What a shame.

And the cost of health insurance will surely go down.
Lies Lies and more Lies.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Most European immigrants had to pay a broker and and enter through Ellis Island or another legal port of entry. Some first entered Canada and then slipped into the U.S.
> 
> My Ancestors came here for opportunity. They were rugged individualists.
> 
> ...


as are the immigrants we have here hard working trying to make their way. well most of them. the only problem is they rather send their money back to where they came from instead of keeping it here. that's why we need to be more realistic and face the facts that these people are going no where. i dont think we allow more to come in in droves, i say put up the wall and keep the rest out and let them get naturalized the proper way (even though it will take them decades).. as i said, give them the incentive to stay here, live here and they will be forced to live by OUR standards thus raising the bar for wages.. cuz lets face it, these illegals with family sure as hell dont want to live 10 people to a 1 bedroom apartment cuz there table scrap wage only allows for that.. they'll want nice cars, nice amenteties and good money to support their famalies just like we do...

as far as health care goes i'm on the fence with it. your analogy is a little generalized because those whos parents let them sluff off with that lazy non ambitious lifestyle are just enablers and deserve it.. i know my parents sure as hell wouldn't allow that kind of lifestlye under their roof as they kicked me out at 18 lol.. 

i guess i feel like the health care may take the same route as welfare or other entitlements.. it means well, there are some who really need it and there are those who take advantage.. and those who take advantage are going to ruin it for those who need it. hardworking people like me, who have a mortgage and car payment and pay taxes cant afford a decent health care plan so i dont carry any. 3-4 years ago i could have afforded it no problem, but now i'm working to just keep my house.. its a catch 22 cuz i make too much to qualify for minnesota care, but i dont make enough to afford a private plan....


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Illegals have taken the place of the slaves.Big money knew exactly what was going on all along and this is the result. Say what you will but I base my opinions on what I have lived...when Reagan,Bush and Bush were in office I could barely make it. The difference this time is that Bubba Jr fuct it up so bad its going to carry over thru the next 2 administrations AT THE LEAST. Whats so F-ing Free Trade about a country where CEOs can decide your fate?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

We The People are the "slaves". SLaves to the Banksters. All this Healthcare crap was to keep us all glued to Fox news, whilst Timmy and the Goldman bunch stole 2 trillion of our money. 

I don't even mind being out-voted so much as what went on this weekend. That was a total disregard for the Rule of Law. The Slaughter rule, reconciliation, executive orders, all the slimiest BS ever. It started waaaaay before Jr. The first undeclared war was what, Korea? A "police action", now "pre-emptive" strike?

If you disliked the HC bill, wait til you get a load(literally) of Cap and Trade. They already know they can't pass it, so they've give full power to the EPA to screw you on your light bill and at the pump, hell, they'll even charge farmers by the head for cow farts, allot your fuel useage, and already control a large number of your thermostats. Dang few left that recall the WWII ration books, but there will be a new ration system for energy.

Keep an eye on how the Bank of England sodomizes Iceland. BTW, the Fed will be ending their backing of mortgage backed securities in about a month or two. Any guesses what that will do? There is still a huge bubble in equities and commodities as that's the only place for them to play right now. Hide and Watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

miket said:


> I dont worry so much about how we treat illegal border crossers so much as the fact that we let so many of them get across our borders illegally in the first place. That is the real problem that needs to be solved. Many of those countries you listed do a better job of protecting their borders.


Not fer nothin, but wouldn't that be a little like saying,"I don't worry about how they let murderers go free, I just wish he hadn't killed anybody to begin with"? Okay, not a great analogy. Really though, do we not actually reward them for committing a FELONY? So we shouldn't worry that we educate their children, reward them with food stamps and Section 8 housing, press 1 for English, and have given them FREE healthcare all along? the Amnesty bill that they pass next, That will add some 15-20 million LEGAL competitors to the job market. That will do wonders for wages, won't it?


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

there is nothing left to say. it's all downhill from here. Next is amnesty, b/c he will need all the extra votes to get re-elected, and that. is the master plan.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

d-rock said:


> there is nothing left to say. it's all downhill from here. Next is amnesty, b/c he will need all the extra votes to get re-elected, and that. is the master plan.[/quot}
> 
> in the words of wilco:
> 
> "come on children were acting like children, EVERY generation thinks its the end of the world. all you fat followers get fit fast, every generation thinks it's the last, thinks it's the end of the world"


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

wilco sucks


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Let Us Pray*

Recently i have begun a search to find out how much of the things i,ve worried and wondered about for years are really true and to what extent. I have found that most all of it is really happening and its 10 times worse then i could have imagined. The conspiracy theories i have checked out so far, if brought into a court of peers not,politicians, and the like would be found to be true. I suggest we start a thread and start educating one another to the truths at hand. Forget party affiliations and theories, forget our differences and concentrate on facts and nothing but the facts. If i was prolific and we were all in the same building for a few hours, and i put in front of you the simple truths of what i,ve found, we wouldn,t be talking about anything political except what we could do to get our country back. There are a few people on this sit that are way ahead of me on this search, its time for all of us to stand up and lift the fog that numbs and seperates us. What Say You,


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL "Its the end of the world as we know it and I feel..."... like killin' someone....LOL
But seriously. Us drones have let the fat cats get away with murder,literally,for years now and its going to take alot to fix it. I'd rather go down swinging than die of slow starvation and attrition while watching my kids chances dwindle to nothing. We always got to see a horrible new world in scifi movies,like Robocop or Blade Runner, and believed it to BE fiction. But time and reality show us a different view now as if those in power WANTED to dull our minds to it. I have nothing against people bettering thier lives and providing for thier family but not at the cost of mine! I still say the result of putting a million plus construction workers against the wall will be the final straw in the long run. Everywhere I go I meet guys who have been 'displaced' and we all have kept our heads low but its there ,just under the surface,simmering and heating up to melting point. I still hold allegiance to an America that was great. The real villians lie between us and the White House and keep themselves hidden,as true cowards do, while writing and rewriting our death warrants and billing our children for the privelege.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Drock,
Im in full agreement, but there are plenty of sites out there. In the interest of keeping the site on topic, I imagine Nathan would prefer we take our political discussions there. I am very impassioned about the very topics you describe. PM me and we can trade links. 

Evolve, the real villians are all of us! For sleeping at the wheel . For many of us, having never read our founding documents, not voting in every election, not educating ourselves and each other. For our complacency. But the REAL villians do not reside in DC but on Wall St and the banking centers of the world.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Yes Sir*

You are exactly correct about wall street and the Banksters. DRock is also correct althought i hope not. The only way we have a chance to turn it around on them is if enough people in America find out the truth and come togeather. If we that have searched and know, just preach to the damn choir, then we,re done. It is my duty and yours also to plant the seed of truth everywhere, people gather , so they will wake up and the numbers grow and we can get to the business of returning this country back to the people. I,m actually scared of my government and i should be. And by the by, how come nobody ever Fricks with my opinions on stuff.I must come across wrong , cuz i,ve invited it in the past and nobody jumps. I,m one of the oldest working tradesmen amongst you and my opinions are ignored. Couldn,t help myself, just had to say that.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

sorry for the disjointed post:blink: thats what happens when someone with A.D.D. posts while barely awake :yes:

I call myself a Democrat but have to admit my opinions and beliefs fall somewhere between both parties. My main problem with the Republican party is that it was Yuppies who brought about the corporate rape of our citizens and they were mostly Young Republicans. Republicans want a republic which reminds me of the Union Of Soviet Socialist _Republic_ and although they claim to be anything but communist the extreme opposite of communism seems to be its twin. So we're owned by ruling corporations instead of the government....big deal....I still want this F-ing noose off my neck. I don't consider myself to be incredibly intelligent but I can definitely see outside the blinders.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Evolve, our Republic predates the USSR by about 120 years or so. The crap started with Woodrow Wilson giving up our monetary system and then FDR giving the banksters clear title to your earnings with that social security number. Not that the Republicans of the '80s didn't do their share of damage. Their is NO real difference in Ds and Rs, what we need are fiscal conservatives, regardless of their social domestic views. 

The root of today's problem can probably be traced back to the Civil War or perhaps further. Any place you find a Rothschilds name, you can start there. Bank of America can be traced to the Bank of Italy which can be traced to the Templars. 

Yup. Now I sound like a conspiracy theorist, right? If anybody wants to look for themselves it's all out there for you to see. Don't take my word for it. But before anyone rails back about how nuts it sounds, check it out first.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Evolve,
You should check out the Committee Meetings from 1998 staring Barney Frank The Queen, they have him on youtube just listen to him state how Banks should be able to loosen up Mortgages so more people can have the American Dream Home Ownership, This move to deregulate the Banks is what turned the economy into the dumpster, when you let people who could only afford a house that was worth $75,000 be able to purchase a house that costs $350.000 that's what happened with the economy:thumbsup: I like to say it this way. "Champagne taste with a Beer Barral Budget" when you have people biting off more then they can chew, that's what took us down, speculators drove the prices up Bank's played loosie goosie with lending.:whistling2:
As for Socialist Moves well your President just hooked you up. with Healthcare and FORCING People to BUY it, Sorry UnConstitutional!
obama is for a Socialist America, Watch what he does about all the ILLEGALS here, he will sign a Amnesty Bill working it's way threw the Senate so you may be looking for work at places like Mickey D's cause all the ILLEGALS are going to take construction jobs for Lower Wages, They always have and always will, it's their nature to work for CHEAP!


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*On The Lighter Side*

On the positive side, we,re all gonna be able to get down to our fighting weight.  Plant your gardens, figuratively and literally.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Start going to your local Republican Committee meetings and voicing these same ideas, or if they've got you turned off, try the Constitutional or Libertarians. Don't just be a keyboard Rambo. Get the word out and if you still have anything left in the 201k and market, watch it CLOSE. Don't be afraid to pull it out, better to get out a day, week or month early than ride it a day too long.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

This site is my home. You all are my friends. We can all relate to the effort that is required to do this job. It is frustrating to have undocumented workers taking food off our tables. Money out of our pocket.

We just don't need anymore impediments. It's already difficult enough.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Good News*

http://www.apfn.net/Doc-100_bankruptcy31.htm Putting this up, is it a true document. I am not good at the internet , to say the least. If it is true, yay for our side.:thumbup:http://www.apfn.net/Doc-100_bankruptcy31.htm


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Quality1st said:


> http://www.apfn.net/Doc-100_bankruptcy31.htm Putting this up, is it a true document. I am not good at the internet , to say the least. If it is true, yay for our side.:thumbup:


to many words. care to summarize for us lazy laymanites?


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

jmr said:


> to many words. care to summarize for us lazy laymanites?


Ah, I think we just uncovered part of our problem. :wallbash:


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Introductions*

My name is William R. Bartell and i am a Montanan and a American. I belong to no political party . I am a dedicated craftsman and i am a Brother. I am clear on who is root of all the problems of the world and i stand up and with my boot mark a line in earth and declare " I STAND HERE" I believe the only way to defeat the enemies of our nation and our beautiful world is not to debate the pro,s and the con,s of the issues in front of us, but to just get everyone awake and accept who is the enemy. We are mind****ed beyond belief and we have to chum the waters and lead them to the truth. Once enough people accept and realize , the battle will be won, They have everything on their side except the truth and numbers. No matter what, they are going to crash our world as we know it. Its not if its when, i,m on Facebook and i put up links only to what are truths not conjecture. My son is in Iraq and i have be careful with his belief system as he,s on the frontlines. I offer truth and i accept truth, lets get busy Brothers. And if i ever disappear so be it, just find my son and tell him my words.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Ron Franck said:


> Ah, I think we just uncovered part of our problem. :wallbash:


Exactly. Not to insult anyone, but failure to be vigilent and blind ignorance of the voting populus has brought us to this point. I haven't completely read that link, but yes, Executive Order 11110 was signed by Kennedy. Was it the reason for his demise? Not 100% sold on that one. That order simply reaffirmed an earlier EO signed by FDR(?), so it wasn't really new policy. Supporters of this theory point to the fact that Reagan raised the idea of returning to the gold standard just prior to the attempt on his life, and that that was the last utterence by any POTUS since re: gold standard. So to summarize, the Fed boys ain't to be trifled with . 

This topic would require a verbal exchange to fully discuss. Google "the report from Iron Mountain" and the "creature from Jekyll Island" and head down the rabbit hole. Then pm me, glad to discuss it with you. Or get my phone # off my site and call. 

It is great to see more folks awakening. That is the key. Those of a like mind can lay back and rail away, but without spreading the truth to the sheeple, remedy is doomed.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Bill,
If you disappear. I'll try to look him up.

Tycoon


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Ron Franck said:


> Ah, I think we just uncovered part of our problem. :wallbash:


nah, i just don't think the sky is falling like everyone else does so i'd rather not waste my time :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

jmr said:


> nah, i just don't think the sky is falling like everyone else does so i'd rather not waste my time :thumbsup:


Humm, runaway Federal spending, major states like California, New York, Michigan and Illinois facing fiscal bankruptcy, record unemployment, unchecked illegal immigration, a rising cost of living that no one has the courage to call inflation, energy costs that fluctuate at the drop of the hat, the majority of our national debt held the Chicoms, an educational system that is falling behind world standards, our troops embroiled in a foreign war that no one is sure why we're in to begin with, a government that is taking over the private sector piece by piece, the same government that has to make back door deals to secure unconstitutional legislation after making a promise to the American people to be "the most transparent Presidency ever." Yea, you're right......the sky is not falling.......... :whistling2:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

d-rock said:


> wilco sucks


I like California Stars

The sky is falling for us just as it has for every past generation who faced hard times. The difference is that WE get to LIVE it rather than read about it or be told by old timers. You're right I don't do enough about anything even though I can see things aren't right. Me and a million others who know they should act and don't. Don't count me out though,I'm just not going to ramble or post every thing I do or think. I intend to make an effort to change things and no I don't mean anything nuts unless you count disagreeing with a giant nuts. I'm living the extreme downside of The American Nightmare and there is no 201k,401k or stocks in anything. You've all heard "He started with nothing...." well thats me...and I'm starting over...again....self employed and struggling is way better than corp employed and conforming,not that I'm conforming all that well.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

It doesn't matter. An "R" or "D" behind a name is still a crook. They don't get elected otherwise. Anyone who becomes president is already a bought politician.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm no Econ whiz, but this weeks bond auction went pretty badly, lack of demand on the Chinese and other foreign buyers caused the Fed Banksters to step up. They wound up by the Treasuries at something like double current rates. This, my friends, signals the beginning of a (hyper) inflation curve. This is BAD news, but it is exactly what was to be expected when the. Treasury started printing money. I cannot stress enough the importance of this event. It will take awhile to affect you individually. Think of it the same as oil doubling in price to the rifinery and the effect on the pump price. If the cost of borrowing(bond yield) doubles at the source( purchasers of bonds) the cost is passed down the line by the banks to you the consumer.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Take A Dumb Day*

Had to take a couple dumb days, i strongly recommend them when needed. I,ve been looking at the people i love and who they are at their centers. Who i am and if i am inside who i think i am. I,ve discovered i have one true strength and that my mate Miss Linda has it also , and it is why we are togeather. While we are opposites it is enough.I have faith there is much more good then evil in this world. What i,ve realized is there are degrees of good and evil and we all decide for ourselves to what degree we are comfortable with. Ask yourself this. as Linda and I asked ourselves truthfully. Can you be bought or sold. To a degree? If you were offered all the power and richs of this world for your soul, would you do it? If you said No, now i ask " would you trade your soul to the devil in return for the safe passage of your loved ones? There are truly epic times coming our way. and we each individually have to make the decision. Ignore, compromise and pray for a divine intercession, or be Christlike and recognize the light within us and redeem ourselves. We,ve made our decision, Linda and I. and i,m scared and i,m praying my fat ass off. Take heart Brothers we,re not alone,God is there and by the way , Ain,t nobody getting out of here alive anyway. Ha Ha


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

After many years of debating with myself whether there IS a God I have come to the conclusion that yes there must be. But I have a problem with a Father that would abandon his children to the horrors of this world. Rather than consider this a free ticket to throw morals to the wind I believe each person is responsible for thier actions and we don't need to be threatened with Hell or promised Heaven to be decent humans. Thru all of this mess,and all the past ones, my family has stood by me no matter what I chose to do. For this I am grateful. For this I will continue to do everything possible to remain a decent person(maybe not quite a nice guy) and hold to the integrity and moral decisions I have always made. For the lowlifes this is bad news. For my family and others like us I will not turn a blind eye to wrongs or allow anything I can change to go unchanged. Most of my life is over now and it seems everything I stood for is being killed off or made unimportant. Instead of allowing this I will redouble my efforts to see that good people are given a chance. I can relate to,and respect,any man for trying to provide for his family but the gloves are coming off as far as thieves and extortionists are concerned. The next time I have to bow my head its going to be to ram into those who think to take more money or freedom from us. The powerful have made a fatal error by letting us down. When people have no where else to turn they eventually stand thier ground and fight to the death. With all us hardheads being cornered I'd say they are far outnumbered. Its time to fight for our turf and join with those we once competed against. THIS IS THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA NOT AN ABANDONED CORNER LOT TO BE TAKEN OVER BY THUGS AND GANGS. LIVE BY OUR RULES OR YOU WILL BE DUST!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

*Guessing no one's heard*

About the HLS and FBI raids on Se MI, Ohio, and Indiana Sat. nite? A way right Christian militia readying to destroy the Anti-Christ? For selling pipe bombs? Outside of a local news crew coverage, NO MSM coverage, crawlers blurbs. They are labeling it "domestic terrorism". Another little shove, another insult to your intelligence. Just a test to see how much we'll take. A show of force to the real MI Militia to let us all know who's boss. Wonder if those arrested are Mirandized?


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I was spoiled by the decency and integrity of Reagan. 

Now we have foul mouth, immature punks leading our country.
Last week our new president taunted and used insults to his opposition in Iowa city.
That must be the reflection of our population.

Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm no Econ whiz, but this weeks bond auction went pretty badly, lack of demand on the Chinese and other foreign buyers caused the Fed Banksters to step up. They wound up by the Treasuries at something like double current rates. This, my friends, signals the beginning of a (hyper) inflation curve. This is BAD news, but it is exactly what was to be expected when the. Treasury started printing money. I cannot stress enough the importance of this event. It will take awhile to affect you individually. Think of it the same as oil doubling in price to the rifinery and the effect on the pump price. If the cost of borrowing(bond yield) doubles at the source( purchasers of bonds) the cost is passed down the line by the banks to you the consumer.


 
As my brother said last time I was in the States:
"Welcome to America"


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*The Best Way To Remove a Band-Aid*

I prefer the band-aid to be pulled quickly, so the healing can begin. Once we,re all totally broke. our energies will become very elemental. And if oil and energy become a form of currency itself , then our ability to move about becomes very limited. Take away the internet and cell- phones and we can,t even talk amongst our- selves. No electricity and fuel to heat and light our homes and he are knocked back a 150 yrs with out the skills to cope. In a big city or densely populated area, just turn off the grid for 2 to 3 days and see what happens.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

evolve991 said:


> After many years of debating with myself whether there IS a God I have come to the conclusion that yes there must be. But I have a problem with a Father that would abandon his children to the horrors of this world. Rather than consider this a free ticket to throw morals to the wind I believe each person is responsible for thier actions and we don't need to be threatened with Hell or promised Heaven to be decent humans. Thru all of this mess,and all the past ones, my family has stood by me no matter what I chose to do. For this I am grateful. For this I will continue to do everything possible to remain a decent person(maybe not quite a nice guy) and hold to the integrity and moral decisions I have always made. For the lowlifes this is bad news. For my family and others like us I will not turn a blind eye to wrongs or allow anything I can change to go unchanged. Most of my life is over now and it seems everything I stood for is being killed off or made unimportant. Instead of allowing this I will redouble my efforts to see that good people are given a chance. I can relate to,and respect,any man for trying to provide for his family but the gloves are coming off as far as thieves and extortionists are concerned. The next time I have to bow my head its going to be to ram into those who think to take more money or freedom from us. The powerful have made a fatal error by letting us down. When people have no where else to turn they eventually stand thier ground and fight to the death. With all us hardheads being cornered I'd say they are far outnumbered. Its time to fight for our turf and join with those we once competed against. THIS IS THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA NOT AN ABANDONED CORNER LOT TO BE TAKEN OVER BY THUGS AND GANGS. LIVE BY OUR RULES OR YOU WILL BE DUST!!!!!!!


Just to be clear. You're right there is a God. But he didn't abandon his children to the world. He gave us free will to do as we please and we created our own mess. And when we're in control we're sure to screw it up. Luckily all we have to do is ask for forgiveness and he will do so. Abraham and King David screwed up royally a few times but they always (meaningfully) repented and God blessed them.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

This tread has been a interesting read, How about this and this will change everything the Head Monkey is trying to do to OUR COUNTRY, The Monkey boy isn't a American he's a undercover Muslim and we all know that the Terrorists were all Muslims
But what needs to be done come midterm elections ALL INCUBENTS across the board need to be VOTED OUT anyone of them who has more then 5 years in the Congress or Seante they need to be sent home. If we don't VOTE these MORONS OUT OF OFFICE we will be a SOCIALIST COUNTRY! the Head Monkey has given you Socialist Healthcare, more people have recieved Food Stamps since the program started, another Soicalist Programs


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes this thread has swerved around like a drunk and I probably helped alot with my A.D.D. posting. Free Will or not if I see my kids doing something insane I'm going to put a foot up thier azz then explain while I have thier attention. So if all the plagues,earthquakes,landslides,wildfires,etc are His Holy Swift Kick then where is the following enlightenment? Yeah yeah theres a book of chapters of letters and correspondence from clergyman to clergyman and unendorsed biographies of Jesus Christ but the collective intelligence of the human race is much different now and I do believe at least SOME of us would understand a message not draped in mystery and counterlogic. 

Socialist Programs- Yes we need to change all those but the increase was to families who were nearly made homeless,or WERE made homeless,not because they sleep til Noon for a living or because thier crack customers didnt have money anymore but because they worked hard yet lived on the edge before the destruction of the market. What would be a better solution? Round eveyone who's poor up and fence them off from the nation? Study the influx of college students this year. Most new students are blue collar workers trying to make the change to another profession. What should they do to feed thier family while unemployed or working less hours to pass the classes? Anything that doesn't show up on the books or census? That just perpetuates the illegal workforce problems. But I guess the "Have's" are OK with that. If there isn't SOME way for Americans to keep each other from sinking then nothing you say will matter,we'll be done as a country for sure. If theres a better way than helping those WILLING to work until they are stable I'd love to hear it. Seriously.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

With in the next 50 years the US will not be as we know it. It has already come down to so much paper that other countries hold against the US that they will own our country not us , they will be making our decisions for us freedom what little we have now will cease to exist completely. It has already come to that point now. Do we really want other countries such as China to run our country? Let us all put an end to this nonsense and our dependency on foreign countries. Let us try to get the self serving politicians out and some one that really and truly will serve the people in , ones that are in office to line there own pockets vote them out, it is a country of democracy we have a right to see that our country doesn't go down the crapper any further. Stand up to your rights as americans.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> With in the next 50 years the US will not be as we know it. It has already come down to so much paper that other countries hold against the US that they will own our country not us , they will be making our decisions for us freedom what little we have now will cease to exist completely. It has already come to that point now. Do we really want other countries such as China to run our country? Let us all put an end to this nonsense and our dependency on foreign countries. Let us try to get the self serving politicians out and some one that really and truly will serve the people in , ones that are in office to line there own pockets vote them out, it is a country of democracy we have a right to see that our country doesn't go down the crapper any further. Stand up to your rights as americans.


Visiting Francesca in BC always (and I mean always) brings the political superiority out of a Canadian when they hear I'm American. I lived there full time for a couple of years between 2004-2006. Every week I would head back to Bellingham just to be on my dirt again.

What a magnificent country it is even with our problems. I'm sure that after the next election we're going to be awed at the brilliance our founders had in setting up the electoral process. Things will change. The trick is to identify the next officials (before we vote) that have the *alls to face the traitors head on, turn the tables over and take no prisoners in the re-establishment of our country. :thumbup:

I find myself doing the prayer thing just for the added insurance...


----------

